# Gaming Monitor 21:9 vs. 16:9



## Zipacna (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo an die Runde,

nachdem ich mich noch immer nicht für einen neuen Gaming Monitor entschieden habe und aktuell viele verschiedene Neuerungen erscheinen, ersuche ich euren Rat hinsichtlich Erfahrungen, Meinungen, etc. bzgl. Gaming-Tauglichkeit.

Beispiel für einen Vergleich: Curved 35 Zoll Monitor (Acer Z35, oder den BenQ XR3501) vs. einen normalen 27 Zoll Monitor (ASUS PG279Q oder ähnliche).
Must have: 27 Zoll oder größer, G-Sync
Befeuert werden soll das Teil von einer GF 980Ti

Der Acer Z35 sieht ja schon mal ganz cool aus, allerdings bin ich mir bei folgenden Punkten nicht sicher:
- Ist die geringere Auflösung ein Problem, also sieht man da eindeutige Unterschiede im Vergleich zu einem WQHD Monitor?
- Wie ist das Bild generell bei einem Seitenverhältnis von 21:9, sind Spiele dann verzerrt?
- Wird die Auflösung von den Spielen überhaupt unterstützt und was wenn nicht?

Ich bin ein Laie was Monitortechnik angeht, daher verstehe ich das nicht ganz. Wenn man ein Spiel auf einem 21:9 und auf einem 16:9 Monitor laufen lässt, wie wirkt sich dies dann aus? Ist das Spiel bei einem 21:9 dann gestreckt oder sieht man mehr? 

Games: Anno, Fallout 4, SW Battle Front, Dota 2, keine Rennspiele oder Fussballspiele

Eränzend noch: Macht ein curved bei der Spieleauswahl überhaupt Sinn?


Grüße
Zip


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Dezember 2015)

Servus,

hab selbst einen 21:9 Monitor mit der Auflösung 2560x1080p
das Format gefällt mir sehr, du siehst wesentlich mehr.
Es gibt einige wenige Spiele die mit dem Format nicht klarkommen. Bei mir sind es:


- COD
- Splinter Cell Blacklist

Meine anderen Games unterstützen die Auflösung und da wird dann nichts _gestreckt_ sondern nativ angezeigt!
Auf dem Desktop ist mehr Platz als jemals zuvor 

Was ich mir nicht vorstellen könnte ist eben ein Acer mit 35" und nur 2560x1080!
Denke da wäre bei mir Feierabend bzgl. der Pixeldichte ..

Du, mit deiner GTX 980Ti könntest aber locker höher als 2560x1080 gehen.
Da würde ich allerdings einen 3440x1440p nehmen!

Hoffe, meine Erfahrung, hilft bei deiner Entscheidung 



_Gruß | Amer_


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2015)

Habe ebenfalls einen UWHD Monitor.  Und bin damit sehr glücklich


Zipacna schrieb:


> Games: Anno, Fallout 4, SW Battle Front, Dota 2, keine Rennspiele oder Fussballspiele



- Anno,  (Dota) : Macht eigentlich keinen wirklichen Unterschied.  Man hat halt ein etwas breiteres Bild ...   das ist in dem Spiel aber wenig relevant

- alle first-person Spiele:  das zusätzliche Blickfeld macht einen großen Unterschied.  Man sieht eben mehr in den Augenwinkeln,  beim anvisieren mit offenen Visieren sieht man trotzdem noch viel in seinem direkten Umfeld.  Großer taktkischer Vorteil und auch wirklich sehr angenehm beim zocken. 

- (Rennspiele:  mehr Sichtfeld zur Seite, bringt wenig Vorteil außer dass das Sichtfeld eben etwas natürlicher ist.  In der Realität nehmen wir ja auch sehr viel "in den Augenwinkeln" wahr)


Es gibt wenige Spiele, die das Bildformat nicht unterstützen.  Im schlimmsten Fall stellt man das Spiel eben auf normales FullHD um und zockt eben in dem Format.  Die meisten Spiele skalieren aber ganz vernünftig auf breiten Monitoren.  Häufig bezieht sich das aber nur auf das Spiel selbst, die Hauptmenüs beispielsweise nutzen den zusätzlichen Platz sehr selten.  Das lässt sich meiner Meinung nach verschmerzen,  der Vorteil durch das größere Blickfeld im Spiel überwiegt das natürlich.


----------



## Octobit (30. Dezember 2015)

Soweit ich weiß, unterstützt Dota kein 21:9.
Ob es mit der Begründung ist, da sonst ein größerer teil der Karte auf einmal zu sehen ist oder einfach Faulheit weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Dezember 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, unterstützt Dota kein 21:9.
> Ob es mit der Begründung ist, da sonst ein größerer teil der Karte auf einmal zu sehen ist oder einfach Faulheit weiß ich nicht.



Nun, das schlimmste was passieren kann,  ist dass man in normalem 16:9 spielen muss ...     Gerade bei solchen Spielen wirklich kein Verlust.


----------



## donnied88 (30. Dezember 2015)

Da hilft nur selbst ausprobieren. Ich mochte meinen 21:9 überhaupt nicht und war froh als ich wieder vor einem 16:9 Monitor saß.


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Dezember 2015)

Warum denn?


----------



## donnied88 (30. Dezember 2015)

Fürs Tv könnte ich mir dieses Format gut vorstellen nur hat es mir halt beim gaming einfach nicht zugesagt. Das Bild war mir einfach zu breit.


----------



## sierratango06 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe einen Samsung S34E790C curved Monitor im 21:9 Format. Ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nichts anderes mehr. Ich hatte vor meinem Umstieg auch etwas bedenken wegen des Supports. Jedoch konnte ich bisher keinerlei Problem bei irgendeinem Game feststellen. 

Getestet mit folgenden Spielen:
-SW Battlefront
-CS GO
-CS Source
-Garden Warfare
-Assassins creed
-Just Cause 3
-Rainbow Six Siege
-Battlefield 4
-Sim City
-Battlefield 3
-Unreal Tournament 2015

Meine GTX 970 kommt lediglich bei Just Cause 3 mit einer Auflösung von 3440 x 1440 ins Schwitzen. Beim Rest läuft es butterweich. Ebenfalls find ich das curved Design im Spiele sowie im Desktop Betrieb einfach super. Gibt ne tolle optik


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Dezember 2015)

Zipacna schrieb:


> - Wie ist das Bild generell bei einem Seitenverhältnis von 21:9, sind Spiele dann verzerrt?
> - Wird die Auflösung von den Spielen überhaupt unterstützt und was wenn nicht?



Probiers doch ganz einfach vor dem Kauf des neuen Monitors aus ob deine Lieblingsspiele problenlos in 21:9 laufen.
Einfach eine 21:9 Auflösung - bei nem Full-HD Monitor wären das 1920x810 - selber erstellen und dann die Games testen,

Weitere Infos gibtes hier:
WSGF | "Wider is Better"
und hier:
PCGamingWiki PCGW - an encyclopedia of PC game fixes


----------



## Zipacna (4. Januar 2016)

Also ich denke ich bleibe nach reifer Überlegung nun doch lieber bei 16:9. Hab mir ein paar Videos angesehen und dass in manchen Szenen ein schwarzer Balken links und rechts kommt gefällt mir persönlich einfach nicht. Ebenso sind Radar und HUD in den Games nicht ganz links bzw. rechts, sondern eher zur Mitte hin versetzt, was mir auch nicht gefällt. Über 1000 Euronen sind darüber hinaus auch kein Schnäppchen, da ich inzwischen auch eine andere Investition plane ist mir das nun doch zu teuer...


----------

